

New web application for all London Commuters - tomasmcg
http://www.imaybelate.com

======
micheljansen
I like the visual design (although I have some reservations about the time
selection controls). Not so sure if the service is useful. I guess it all
depends on when the notifications are sent out.

There are some different use cases here depending on who gets notified. If I
enter some external interested party, the most important thing is telling them
that I am delayed and what time I will probably be there.

On the other hand, if I enter my own email address or phone number, I want to
hear alternatives. Perhaps there is a delay on one line, but not the other.
Perhaps there is alternative transportation available (bus, taxi, bicycle
rental etc.). Missed opportunities!

~~~
tomasmcg
Emailing you details that are different from an external contact is an
interesting idea. I'm hoping to extend the interface to allow you to choose
your actual stations, so alternate routes are easier to calculate.

Thank you for your time and interest!

------
tauv
Cool idea - can it notify me if i'm going to be late

If it knows which journeys i regularly make. Let me know any hour before i'd
usually leave that the District line is once again suspended from Upminster to
Parsons Green? That i'd probably pay a small amount to know

~~~
tomasmcg
At present that feature is available through the mobile app. I had considered
that a value added service and as such you must buy the app. In addition to
notifications you can also manage single journeys that you make outside your
usual commute.

